# J P Chenet Wine supplier



## joanmul (10 Feb 2009)

Does anyone know how I'd find out who the supplier of this wine is in Ireland. I've a faulty bottle that I got in Tesco but they are not able to tell me (in head office) who the supplier is because nothing is coming up on their screen.


----------



## hizzy (10 Feb 2009)

Hi Joanmul

Sounds a bit strange to me, that Tesco's cannot tell who supplys this wine.

I'd get back onto Tesco's.

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## RonanC (10 Feb 2009)

TDL Distributors Ltd. or Tennents Ireland Ltd.

[broken link removed]


----------



## sandrat (10 Feb 2009)

joanmul said:


> Does anyone know how I'd find out who the supplier of this wine is in Ireland. I've a faulty bottle that I got in Tesco but they are not able to tell me (in head office) who the supplier is because nothing is coming up on their screen.


 
If it is faulty and you bought it is tesco then it is up to tesco to deal with your complaint


----------



## Smashbox (10 Feb 2009)

As above, Tesco not the supplier is your port of call.

Insist on them dealing with you, instead of fobbing you off


----------



## GarBow (10 Feb 2009)

You know the bottle is supposed to be bent don't you?


----------



## dinjoecurry (10 Feb 2009)

Remember your contract is with Tesco not J P Chenet


----------



## MandaC (10 Feb 2009)

I think it is the worst type of plonk!


----------



## mosstown (10 Feb 2009)

buy your wine in Asda, 3 for £10, and its pretty decent stuff too.


----------



## joanmul (10 Feb 2009)

Yes I do!


----------



## joanmul (10 Feb 2009)

Wish I could but I can't justify driving all the way up there in a 2 litre car unless I've loads of other shopping to do which very rarely happens.


----------



## joanmul (10 Feb 2009)

GarBow said:


> You know the bottle is supposed to be bent don't you?


 
Yes, I do!


----------



## joanmul (10 Feb 2009)

RonanC said:


> TDL Distributors Ltd. or Tennents Ireland Ltd.
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Thanks for that RonanC.

As regards going back to Tesco, I could, but this is not the first faulty bottle of JP Chenet I got, and that's hardly Tesco's fault. As for going back to Tesco, all those options I have to select before I get to speak to a 'live person' puts me off.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Feb 2009)

What fault is there in this wine/bottle?


----------



## sandrat (10 Feb 2009)

joanmul said:


> Thanks for that RonanC.
> 
> As regards going back to Tesco, I could, but this is not the first faulty bottle of JP Chenet I got, and that's hardly Tesco's fault. As for going back to Tesco, all those options I have to select before I get to speak to a 'live person' puts me off.


 
have you tried going into the shop and seeing a real live person?


----------



## Smashbox (10 Feb 2009)

Tesco..... real live people....


Not in my local branch..


----------



## joanmul (10 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> What fault is there in this wine/bottle?


 

The corkscrew came up out of the cork without bringing the cork with it.


----------



## Megan (11 Feb 2009)

joanmul said:


> The corkscrew came up out of the cork without bringing the cork with it.



Could the corkscrew be faulty?


----------



## Vinnie_cork (11 Feb 2009)

Megan said:


> Could the corkscrew be faulty?


 
Was that bought in Tesco?


----------



## joanmul (11 Feb 2009)

RonanC said:


> TDL Distributors Ltd. or Tennents Ireland Ltd.
> 
> [broken link removed]


 

Just to update - TDL Distributors don't do wine and there is no Tennents in the phone book so that site must be out of date.

So I'm still looking for help!


----------



## Sherman (11 Feb 2009)

Your contract is with Tesco. Do not let Tesco fob you off. Do not waste your time doing Tesco's job for them. Tesco are big and mean enough to handle any quality issues with suppliers far more succesfully than you will ever be able. Tesco have an obligation to ensure the products they supply to you are of reasonable quality - the problem is theirs.


----------



## dinjoecurry (12 Feb 2009)

*Name**Tennents Ireland Limited*[broken link removed]*Address*13 Blackwater Road, Glasnevin, Dublin 11.[broken link removed]*Contact**p.* (01) 8300977 *  f.* (01) 8300746[broken link removed]*Type of Business*Beer Distribution.[broken link removed][broken link removed]*Main Brand Names**Ales:* Bass. *Lagers:* Stella Artois, Tennent's, Beck's, Hoegaarden, Leffe, Rolling Rock, Staropramen. *Cider:* Dry Blackthorn, Crofters. *Wine: *J.P. Chenet, Louis Eschenauer 1/4 Btls. [broken link removed]*Management**Trade Marketing Manager:* Rowena Breen | *National Off Trade Sales Manager:* David Curtis.

from Barkeeper website


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

I would still persist with Tesco. You bought it off them, not the supplier. Let them, in turn, get on to the supplier.


----------



## dinjoecurry (12 Feb 2009)

*Name**Tennents Ireland Limited*[broken link removed]*Address*13 Blackwater Road, Glasnevin, Dublin 11.[broken link removed]*Contact**p.* (01) 8300977 *  f.* (01) 8300746[broken link removed]*Type of Business*Beer Distribution.


----------



## Willowchase (12 Feb 2009)

joanmul said:


> The corkscrew came up out of the cork without bringing the cork with it.



Is this grounds for returning a bottle of wine? Has happened to me dozens of times, but I have always succeeded in removing the cork by one means or another. The wine has always tasted as good. (Can't speak for J.P. Chenet)


----------

